# Did Claudette move the blue water around?



## anorwood (Oct 8, 2007)

Just before the storm blue water was at the nipple/131 hole. Does anyone have any idea what the storm did to blue water situation?


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

The -real- bluewater is still a LONG LONG way away


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

If that's current, then it looks like it would be decent in that area.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats current, as of yesterday. There are definitely some decent patches. We'll see waht it looks like tomorrow morning.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## mmoor (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone know where the bluewater is now? These maps are very interesting. I am obviously a novice, are these maps available to everyone, and if so are any of them free?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, look on the PFF main first homepage... on the right, under SST, most of those places alsohave Chlorophyll shots available...Some of the places thatkeep these images free to the publicare Rutgers, CoastWatch, & Florida-Offshore.com....

AGOOD pay-for service (such as SeaView)canvirtually eliminate cloud cover toprovide youwith usefuldataalmost always, evenifthe ones you're looking at (at rutgers, coastwatch, etc)are fullof clouds & blanks.


----------

